# My DIY fish tank for $25



## bigsliks (Mar 17, 2009)

It's about 15 gallons, I call it my TV tank

made it over the last few days, I could of made it better but I rushed to get it done.

all said and done it cost me $25

What do you guys think








[/URL]




































[/img]


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks pretty cool to me, nice job!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow thats pretty cool..

How will you heat & filter it and what fish will you keep in it?

I guess if you kept a beta in there it would be fine as is..


----------



## bigsliks (Mar 17, 2009)

I haven't put fish in it yet, but my apartment is very hot and keeps my other fish tanks at around 77deg right now. the wife wants little puffers or maybe some small shell dwellers. haven't worked out the details yet.

I will be using a small bubbler type filter probably DIY type setup.

guess my next post will be " What type of fish would you put in here?" type post.

thanks


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Very Cool :thumb: 
What ever made you think of it :-?


----------



## bigsliks (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, my plan in the near future is to build a 4x2x2 plywood tank and I was thinking of starting out with a small one for on top of the TV. I was just driving around and saw some scrap piping on the side of the road and the rest was history.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

What did you use for the viewing window, and how did you attach it?


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## bigsliks (Mar 17, 2009)

The window is just 1/16th plexi that I heated with a heat gun, the side are 1/4 inch and everything is sealed with GE 1 silicone on the insides and the outsides with PL constrution adhesive, the legs are also siliconed with the PL adhesive.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

wow really nice and creative. I like the look of this tank from the pics. Stock it with some tetra's or guppys haha and it should be fine.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

If it is truly 15 gallons go with a pair of shellies or some other small tropical fish....the pea or dwarf puffer will not thrive in that particular "footprint". For more info far beyond what I could type see the puffer forum if the dwarf is a must have in another set-up.....wonderful, but delicate little guys though!


----------



## goretex11 (Jun 24, 2008)

THAT is an unbelievably cool idea. Kudos brother.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats kind of cool.

I to wanna know how its gunna be filtered and I also say do the Shellies!


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, thats so cool! I can see one of those being installed in a dash of a car on **** My Car haha


----------



## bigsliks (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks.

I haven't put fish in it yet, but I'm leaning towards some toads and keep it half full of water.

I haven't decided on filter and heater yet.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe a internal filter and some newts?  Maybe use a small canister like one of the Zoo Meds that way you only have the spray bar inside.

Newts are fun, I still say shell dwellers :wink:


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Makes me nervous... lol


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

water changes and tinkering with the tank could lead to dead tv or worse electrocution!!1 be careful.. but it is a cool idea and nicely done..


----------



## bigsliks (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes I've taken it down till I can find a better spot for it, Both me and the wife are a little concerned, more with the water changes then with leaking. thanks for the ideas though.


----------

